
Netscape's Jim Clark new company is a passwordless solution - nmelo
https://www.beyondidentity.com/blog/journey-beyond-how-we-got-and-then-beyond-passwordless-authentication
======
lostmsu
The only technical detail this article lists is that they use self-signed
certificates to authenticate client. No details on how they do it across
devices, handle revocations, etc.

